# Tachometer Failure



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I have an 84 GTI with instrument problems. The tachometer cuts out after several hours of driving or sometimes just around town. It bounces and then stops and is not running until I leave the car for a day or more. When I reture the tach works and is good until I try to drive for an extended time.

I think there is a heat related issue because it seems to only do this when the engine is hot. 

Does anyone have a similar problem?


----------



## 8816VSCIROCCO (May 31, 2009)

Check all wires/connections, at the coil on the firewall, just behind the intake manifold/over the exhaust manifold. This is where the tach. gets it's signal from. Also try checking all connections or fiddling with them the next time the tach. drops. Could still be the gauge giving up the ghost, but that's where I'd start, also check the Bently manual for your car.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I had the cluster checked by a speedometer company and they said it was good. The connection may also be corroded at the coil. I will report my efforts.


----------



## Corrado1900T (Dec 2, 2002)

I have this exact problem with mine and it happens after it sits for a while or after a rain.


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I looked at the connections and they didn't look bad but I probably should clean them. I have the problem rain or shine day or night. I thought it was only when the car got hot on long trips but that was not it...I also thought it may be a lose connection made worse by bumps but it seems the tach stops on smooth or bumpy roads. 

I also have been having an electrical cut out at acceleration which may be more serious. I will have to look at the electrical diagram and start checking wires. Have you had any luck?


----------



## DAVEG (Aug 14, 2001)

I checked and cleaned the grounds on the strut towers and the connections on the coil. I didn't clean the coil connections maybe that will help. The ground for the radio and the instruments was checked when I replaced the carpet but that had no relation to the tachometer. The repair diagram shows a ground that is related to the tach but connects to another part. I may just break down and go to a repair shop.


----------

